# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات جالكسي بيم Samsung Galaxy Beam

## mohamed73

سامسونج جالكسي بيم الجديد هاتف موبايل Samsung Galaxy Beam بنظام اندرويد Android 2.3      *Samsung Galaxy Beam* Samsung I8530 Galaxy Beam    مواصفات سامسونج جالكسي بيم - Samsung Galaxy Beam Specifications الالوان
أسود     الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 8 GB
768 MB RAM
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حني 32 GB    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 5 MP
كاميرا أمامية 1.3 MP
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو بدقة 720p      البطارية
البطارية 2000 mAh أمبير      مميزات أخرى
يحتوي الهاتف علي جهاز عرض ضوئي ( بروجكتر )
نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3
النظام مزود بواجهة - TouchWiz UI v4.0
معالج ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1 GHz Cortex-A9
A-GPS
Bluetooth 3.0
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 145.3 جرام
شاشة TFT  باللمس بحجم 4.0 انش
دقة وصوح الشاشة 480x800 pixels
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
سمك الجهاز 12.5 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100      *عيوب الموبايل Samsung Galaxy Beam*
لا يوجد خدمة الراديو
تفنية NFC
البطارية تعتبر ضعيف نسبيا بالنسبة لهاتف يحمل بروجكتر     *سعر سامسونج جالكسي بيم Galaxy Beam - اسعار Samsung Galaxy Beam prices*
سعر Galaxy Beam بالدولار :مابين 500 - 610 دولار امريكي
سعر Samsung Galaxy Beam بالجنبيه الاستراليني: تقريبا 385 جنيه استرليني
سعر Samsung Galaxy Beam في السعودية : مابين 2200 - 3000 ريال سعودي
سعر Samsung Galaxy Beam في مصر : تقريبا 3600 جنيه مصر
* ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء     *صور جالكسي بيم , Samsung Galaxy Beam images*            
Samsung Galaxy Beam

----------

